# Who is the best HQ in 40k opinion



## Evil Pickled Eggs (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm want to know want everyones favourite HQ is in your opinion and why you think they are the best to you in 40k :yahoo::smoke::fool::shok::so_happy::victory::laugh:k:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Fluff terms? Gaming terms? Model? Generic favouritism?

Fluff - Cypher
Gaming - Shrike
Model - Ezekiel


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Most powerful, in single combat? The Swarmlord.
Most useful? Sliscus.
My personaly favourite? Nork, forever and always.

Midnight


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Fluff wise I'm torn between Ahriman and Trazyn, a matt ward character I like, I'm edging towards the path of the damned!

I think the best game wise is Eldrad or Corteaz, neither are combat monsters, but both add a lot to your army. Coteaz allow you to make up for the GK other failings, and Eldrad just make units better with plenty of doom and guide


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as point cost, I'd go with the Dark Eldar Archon; very cost effective.
Fluff-wise, it has to be Imotekh; incredibly intelligent but also a bad ass who challenges enemies to single combat.
Best support for your army, Nemesor Zandrekh; giving and taking special rules.
Personal favourite, Astorath the Grim; just my opinion.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Depends on what parameters one uses to define 'best'. In background virtually every HQ is described (and every unit for that matter) as being an apocalyptic badass who rapes suns then does 15,000 push-ups and then single-handly achieves the most epic win in the history of everything. Then he has breakfast. So background wise it's a little difficult to tell. As for Model it's close but I think Calgar, Lelith Hesperax and Imotekh The Stormlord are all pretty dam fine. In game terms I would say (excluding sc's) the Necron Overlord. Tooled up, on paper at least, he is pretty epic despite an average characteristic profile and low I. Although an Archon is more cost-efficent.

Personally for me my best HQ is a tie between Lelith Hesperax and Necron Overlord.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Currently Eldrad.

For his points, he is immense.

Fluff, well... he just beats everything... and then got a little lost. But he will be back!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Kharn. Love the fluff for him, very points effective and the fluff is well represented in his rules.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Pedro Kantor. Love him making my Sternguard scoring units and giving everyone Stubborn. After him is my Uriel Ventris model.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Fluffwise: Mephiston. Hands down. Buried under a ton of rubble with the black rage, claws his way out after over coming it, punches holes in a squad of orks. Now is one of the most powerful (in fluff terms) fighter in the universe. Reading the Blood Angel books only makes him sound better.
Powerwise: (bear in mind we don't have a huge variety of armies here so my experience is limited) Kharn. Tears through my foes time and again.
Personal Favorite: Avatar of Khaine, I love nothing better than unleashing the God of War on my enemies.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The Emperor of Mankind.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm torn between either

a generic Archon, Lilith Hesprex and Eldrad.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Its a very tough call and there is almost no general way to go about deciding whose best because each HQ Excels in a different way. Fluff wise. I think Trayzyn, mephiston and the generic Warboss are definatly the best. Trayzyn is the galaxies collecter and polite troll, Mephiston is just badass and Ork Warboss always mack me laugh.

As for on the Tabletop you could argue for *Imotek, Nemoser Zahndrekh, Necron Overlord (Phearon), Abbadon, Lelith, Eldrad, Calger, A Maxed out Imperial Guard Command Squad, Draigo or Ghazskull.* Honestly these are all units that can potentially wreck entire armies on there own, bring a ton of unique options to the table and there very presence on the table brings nothing but Dread and resentment from oppenents. My favourites overall would be Imotek (Try him in apocalypse, Wrecks everything), Leltih and Draigo.

As for best looking I'm going to go with a generic Chaos Lord in Terminater armour. Nothing says more badass then a chaos lord with lightning Claws


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Definitely Ahriman in fluffwise, after reading A thousand sons he is my main fluff badass.

gamewise: it's a toss up between Kairos Fateweaver and my anti tank Shas'o commander


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

As an IG nut, i would say CREED and a fluffy cadian 8th rgt HQ (incl. Kell) is a great HQ. Leman Russes as scouts??? YES PLEASE!!. His orders buffs are ideal for a full foot list, and with Kell makes the whole army horribly accurate and well disciplined force that is nasty (even in CC, as long as the guard get the charge) and yet can also pull out some nasty tricks not normally available to the average guard commander (and then you be a dick and fill it up with advisers and bodyguards).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

And Nork! But that's going to be pricey...

Midnight


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Tau suit commanders are best in my mind, I like the model and weapon choices and its anime Mecha-ness

=^.^=


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

fluff wise abadon, model either abadon, astorath or draigo, game wise astorath the grim


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

Fluff: Probably Skarbrand, Kharn or Bjorn. Skarbrand actually got hit by KHORNE HIMSELF and survived. Kharn's just a badass mindless killer with Angron's old axe! And Bjorn is the oldest dreadnought alive and just too damned cool in Battle of the Fang and Prospero Burns! Oh, and Badrukk, he's a pirate ork, nuff said.

Game-wise: Bjorn, really tough nut to crack that can put a good amount of hurt on my opponent and he gives me another objective when he dies  or Njal Stormcaller, great supportive character, a little pricey for two wounds but he makes a big impact on the game. If Imperial Armour counts, Bran Redmaw, he is a MONSTER (literally) in CC after changing, he can kill vehicles and marines pretty damned easily (now he's a monstrous creature), has feel no pain, furious charge, and lets Grey Hunters pretend to be Wolf Scouts! All for 205 points!

Model: Maugan Ra (awesome for such an old model), Sergeant Telion, Chaos Termie Lord aaaaaaand the Terminator Chaplain!


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

CREEEEEEEEED!!!

I had to say him, but then I'm hard core guard.

Gameplay wise I have had nothing but trouble from Eldarad.

Fluff wise has to be Creed, just because he is the everyman, and you cant argue with a chirchill expy.

Model has to be Ghazgkull. So brutal, I want to add him to my army but I dont want to puck him up painting.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd say the Blood Angel Librarian is the most efficient HQ in my army. For just a 100pts, I can't beat it. For shear power, regardless of the points cost, I'd have to say the Sanguinor with tricked out Command Squad.


----------



## HektorReborn (Apr 26, 2012)

Creeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Surprised no one mentioned the highly cost efficient lash prince, or both of them.

None of the necron special characters are amazing, especailly for the points cost, but the over lords are reasonable.

Ghaz is a bad boy for what he does for an army as well as the dark elder guy on the surf board.

Rune preist with living lightening and jaws is my current favourite.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Imotekh is awesome, that model is really nice for him


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

I think Lysander is awesome gaming wise. The few times I've used him he basically single-handedly wins the game for me. Stubborn, Eternal Warrior with S10 Master-crafted hammer? Stick him with shooty terminators and they all get re-rolls to shoot too.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

My vote would go to the ork big mek with kustom force field. He's seen in practically every ork list, and quite often 2 in one list.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Fluff-wise: The Swarmlord.
Game-Wise: the Swarmlord.
Model: the Swarmlord.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Fluff wise- Nork, The Changeling, or any of the catachan characters, the first because he's funny, the second because of the story with the Dark Angels seige and the third becuase disproportionate amount badassity they have in the fluff (come on! bitten in half, choked a lictor to death and killing whole armies!)
Gameplay wise- I find Bjorn, Kharn or the humble(ish) Undivided Daemon weapon Chaos Lord
Model wise - I'm gonna say Huron blackheart, Straken or the Soul Grinder.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

i like saint celestine- THE BITCH WON'T DIE!!!!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lash Machine said:


> Surprised no one mentioned the highly cost efficient lash prince, or both of them.


I think that's because Lash Sorcerors are better :victory: *devil's advocate*

Although Huron is my second favourite in fluff, and favourite in model. Didn't like him that much until I read Blood Reaver, and now he's so cool it hurts my spine.

Midnight


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

In-game: Eldrad.

He has never let me down. Survived 12 consecutive player turns of CC alone, surrounded by last edition Tyranid MCs. We were playing a mini-apocalypse game and the nid players were able to field near 20 MC. Eldrad was the only survivor on my side around turn 4. He slowly got surrounded by masses of MC. The sight was spectacular as he survived turn after turn after turn. He would make all of his 3++ re-role saves and then poke an MC to death. Rinse and repeat. Honestly my favorite moment of 40k. Everyone was in shock and awe that Eldrad was fighting off the Nidzilla single-handed.

Plus, if you combine him with the Avatar... We just reached a whole new level of kick ass.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Fluff terms? Gaming terms? Model? Generic favouritism?
> 
> Fluff - Cypher
> Gaming - Shrike
> Model - Ezekiel


Spanner, are you falling from the Lions graces?? :victory:


I think fluff terms I would say Cypher as well. I just love the Fallen!!
Model: Cypher again, I have him as a rune priest, tookoff his plasma pistol arm and gave him a power weapon. Looks sexi!
Gaming would be A Tooled out Thunderwolf lord I use for Luther


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Shh! :secret: 

I'm a closet Cypher fan :shok:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

:goodpost:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, rule wise Belial is a good call.

Costs practically nothing and makes Fearless, multi-role, cheap terminators a troop choice.


----------

